# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  صور خطوبه الشيخ فزاع

## زهرة الفردوس.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

                تم اعلان خطوبة الشيخ حمدان بن محمد آل مكتوم

                                    الملقب ( فزاع )

                   من الشيخه هند بنت حمد بن خليفه آل ثالي 

                                       الله يوفقهم 

                               بس السؤال جم المهر

                                    وهذي صوره فزاع :wink: 






                                    وهذي صورة الشيخه هند مع والدها الامير حمد ال ثاني

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اتمنا الرد السريع

----------


## جنون الساهر

ماطلعت الصووووور

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

مادري حتى انا ما طلعت الصوره الحين 
  :no: عندي

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

هذي صورته(فزاع)
 
                 وهذي صوره العروسه( هند)

----------


## مضراوي

يسلموا

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يسلمووووو ع الصور ..
لاعدمناك ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك اليهم

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

الله يسلمك خيو مضراوي
                    الله لا يحرمنا من مشاركاتك :amuse:

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

مشكوووووووووره
  :bigsmile:  خيتو حكايا الشموع

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

الله يبارك اليهم
 بس هو احلا منها بواجد
                 (خيتو عفاف الهدي)

----------


## أُخرىْ

خبر الخطوبه كان من أكثر من سنه..
..
شكراً لك

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووره
بسمه  :signthankspin: على مرورك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يثلمممممممممممموا 

ترح لاعدم 

تحياتتوو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

الله يسلمك(عاشقه المستحيل)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله يوفقهم 
يسلمووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

(دمعه000 ) :signthankspin: على المرور

----------

